# Limit catches at Fisherman's Wharf!



## Fisherman's Wharf (Apr 6, 2011)

Both boats caught limits yesterday!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Here are some pictures of coolers of fish. More to pictures to come and will have them uploaded onto the store website!!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Wharf limiting out mid March combined with reports of spawned out females and a lake that never had ice, keeping that greenish algae like color all winter makes it seem like we might be fishing Geneva by May! That or Buffalo. Good to hear the jig bite is on though.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Smoked em at k can this am, Ole Petes Got One and purple color was on fire...time for some c&r

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

B Thomas said:


> Smoked em at k can this am, Ole Petes Got One and purple color was on fire...time for some c&r
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Way to go.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Just made reservations for tues and weds should be good


----------



## holy grail (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job guys, hats off to you all, wharf runs a great program, and thanks again to Tim for help with a rod.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

How much does it cost for a walleye head boat??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Archery Patriot said:


> How much does it cost for a walleye head boat??


$42 on the weekends and $38 on weekdays. Call 419-734-9002 for more info, book now, spots are filling quick!


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

It was great again today, the boat limited with no help from me. It all happened so fast I didn't even have time to get in a groove. I need to go to a hair jig seminar really soon.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

whats the color of the jigs they're using? also hair or marabou? 1/4 oz or bigger? would like to come up maybe this week or next.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Been using jigs like these anywhere from 3/8 oz to 5/8 oz, will be out on the irish drifter next two days will let ya know thx


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thanks again Jason and Randy had a he11 of a good time.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Boats had limits again today by 11:00a.m. Fishing is on fire call if you can get up!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Fisherman's Wharf, I made reservation on your website for April 7th. If you don't see it call me at 216-385-5551. Thanks....can't wait. Wife is real excited too, that always helps.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fished on the Miss Cindy with two buddies and our boys yesterday and had an absolute blast. 

Great job by the Captain and first mate. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

thinking about going up thursday, are they still hitting the good??


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ApeShip said:


> Fisherman's Wharf, I made reservation on your website for April 7th. If you don't see it call me at 216-385-5551. Thanks....can't wait. Wife is real excited too, that always helps.


Still going that day? I might come up too with my son.


Any more limits lately from headboats?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup, that's the plan. So maybe it is on their website, yet just what does one bring with them on their boat? We use our own gear, right? Yet what about cooler for fish...minnows....worms? Never been on a head boat this time of year on that part of eh lake.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yup bring your gear. You get the captain, first mate, boat, and a cooler for your fish. You also need a stringer, warm clothes and a fishing license to save time.

Yesterday was the first day the boats didn't fair to well (Very windy). Other than that it has been mostly limits!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks. NorthSouth, so a couple rods, jigs, stringer, thermos of coffee, appropriate clothes and cooler stays in car...right? Any snacks or soda to purchase on boat?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yes, anything else you need you can get at the store. Such as beverages... Don't sell those on the boat


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

How did the boats do today?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ApeShip said:


> Thanks. NorthSouth, so a couple rods, jigs, stringer, thermos of coffee, appropriate clothes and cooler stays in car...right? Any snacks or soda to purchase on boat?


I always brought my cooler with me on the boat.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishing was pretty slow today (1 per man?). This weather is just not nice. Tomorrow looks like a great day!


----------



## howferg (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you useing minnows on those jigs , if so do you bring your own or can bring your own ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You can... Some do, I don't. Normally they catch bigger fish. 

We sell them in the store by the scoop


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Save your hard earned dough....no minnies needed! Boated 65 last sunday with 3 of my friends,released 49 and kept 16 for the fryer,never used a single minnow.presentation is far more important than tipping the jig. A stinger is a must though!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks Jonny sounds great


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Went on Thursday , got our limit on miss cindy, I gotta say the first mate and captain did one heck of job!! Those Guys worked there arses off! Thanks for a good time!!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

So then, bring a minnow bucket if we plan on using them?

Also, 6-7 ft medium rods with 8# test should be good, yes?

Dang, I am getting psyched.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We always used an old plastic coffee container with a lid for minnows on a headboat.
You can just throw em away when your done or possibly someone else can use it for a late day trip too. Mike


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishing was great again last night and today. 6ft rods are prime and 8lb test is fine. Have fun!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

you dont need minnows, I didnt put a single minnow on all day and got my limit, its a waste of time and money to put them on!!!! Good Luck Men!!!


----------



## terri boyd (Apr 2, 2012)

SWEET EYES <*))))))))><... great catch..... where is this fishermans wharf. what part of Erie.may come this wekend.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

83 N. Madison Street. Port Clinton.
http://www.wecatchfish.com

Feel free to shoot me a pm with any questions


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 83 N. Madison Street. Port Clinton.
> http://www.wecatchfish.com
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a pm with any questions



Still have some weekday openings next week Johnny?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Plenty of room! Tomorrow is looking great. Really nothing bad in the forecast to dampen the fishing. Pretty sure boat took a limit again tonight!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

So even with reservations, how does one make sure they get a seat on a boat?


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Get there early and place your gear where you want to fish.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks backagainbaha,

How early? So you pick your boat?


----------

